# Fit-out/Furnishings for a First Let



## Dusty (6 Jul 2005)

I'm just starting to fit out a house for a first Letting (3 Bed Semi) In regard to Kitchen appliances and furnishing what will Tenants expect? I'm aiming the house at a professional couple.

For example will I need to provide a Washer/Dryer or will just a washing machine do?

What other furniture will i need to supply for it to be classed as a furnished house.

Cheers
Jon


----------



## z107 (6 Jul 2005)

I'm in the same position at the moment.  I've had a couple of people on social welfare view my house. I have 'big style' fridge freezer, new washing machine, drier etc... However, the suite in my living room is a bit old (seventies style) This seems to have put tenants off. Another wasn't happy because I only had one bathroom. (It's served me well for 7-8 years)

I will probably have to chop up my suite and buy new stuff.

None of the tenants are interested in the heating system, insulation etc, etc...

In summary, consider that you are in direct competition with people who have purpose built, brand new apartments and houses to let, all with brand new furniture.

Maybe professionals aren't as fussy as the social welfare poeple.


----------



## Purple (7 Jul 2005)

In general if the place is clean, fresh and modern looking it will rent quickly and the tenants will look after it (in general, but not for always).
If you are looking for the "Professional" market, i.e. no kids, then you will need to dress the bedrooms and have some towels in the bathrooms etc. The chances are that the tenants will use their own stuff but you have to create the right impression.
You are right, IMHO, important stuff like the heating system and the level of insulation should be high on the list for prospective renters. Maybe it’s a sign of the times when the cosmetic stuff is more important.
As for furniture, a simple robust leather sofa will pay for itself over time as it looks good and is easy to keep clean. I would provide a washer/dryer as I find people look for them.


----------



## delgirl (7 Jul 2005)

Don't know what part of the country you're in Dusty and Umop3p!sdn, but you can get some quite good quality, second hand furniture at auctions in the Dublin area for rental properties.  I furnished a house earlier this year very reasonably by going to Buckley's in Sandycove:

Double Bed with brass ends - E120
Single Bed (new still in plastic) with headboard - E60
3 + 2 + 1 Chesterfield Suite - E240
Pine Bedside Cabinets - E25 each
Beech Dining Table + 6 chairs E70
Table Lamps - E10 each

All items were in top condition and absolutely spotless - I wouldn't put anything dirty or damaged into a rental property.  Wouldn't recommend second hand white goods though - you don't really know what you're getting.

Would echo Purple's 'clean, fresh & modern' recommendation and agree that dressing is important.  I have new bedlinen and cushions that I use just for dressing my properties - they're then removed (except for the matress protectors) and stored once the place is let.  I also put a few plants in and turn on all the lights in the house prior to a viewing.

Tenants will generally expect fridge/freezer, washer/dryer, cooker, microwave, dining table & chairs, beds and bedside tables, wardrobes, sofa & armchairs, something to put the TV on, vacuum cleaner, pots and pans, cutlery, basic crockery & glasses.  If it's a family size house, they'll probably expect a dishwasher as well.

Good luck with the tenants - if you make the effort, hopefully they'll look after it for you!


----------



## G7979 (7 Jul 2005)

Hi there, I work at lettings, this is a suggested inventory I give to my clients, I would also suggest that you get a selection of matress protectors, and if you decide to provide pillows etc, pillow protectors, you can get some very high quality ones from Harry Corry, 

With regard the kitchen, I don't have any plates etc on the list, however if you decide to provide this, here is a tip from one of my landlords, go to a dedicated kitchen shop, and by the catering crockery, they are sturdy, heavy duty ones, which can be easily replaced if one gets broken, you can buy one cup at a time etc, and for a three bedroomed house, full place settings for 6 should be enough,
Also DONT get the cheep canteens of cutlery, you know the ones with the plastic handles, get plain stainless steel ones, they will survive the dishwasher much better and will last much longer, again, if you can get them in a catering/kitchen shop you can easily replace them when they go missing. Hope this helps.

Also I wouldn't provide, towels, linen etc mostly its not expected, only provide it if you are asked to, and those kind of things will leave with teh tenants

*Suggested Inventory*

*Hallway*
Hatstand/coat rack

*Living room*
1 large couch or 2 small couches
Coffee Table
Rug
Lamp
Curtains

*Kitchen*
Cooker
Washer/dryer machine
Microwave
Kettle
Toaster
Dishwasher (if possible)
Iron
Ironing board
Hoover
Sweeping brush + dustpan
Bin
Blinds
Table & 4 chairs


*Bedroom 1*
Double bed + mattress protector
2 Bedside lockers
Mirror
Lined Curtains

*Bedroom 2*
Double bed + mattress protector
2 Bedside lockers
Mirror
Lined Curtains

*Bedroom 3*
Leave empty (Sofa bed/ fold out bed)
Lined Curtains


*Bathroom*
Fixtures & Fittings
Shower curtain/door
Toilet brush
Bathroom mat set
Towel rail
Mirror
Small bin


*Outside*
Garden shed
Lawn mower



Ensure that heating system is serviced regularly. I would recommend every Autumn, no trouble for the winter then, 
Have the house professionally cleaned & ensure garden is neat & tidy before tenants move in, and make sure the maintenance of the garden is a condition of the tenancy.


----------



## z107 (7 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the excellent advice Delgirl & Purple. I'll have to pay Sandycove a visit.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (7 Jul 2005)

What (or where) is Buckleys in Sandycove, and how do I find out more about what they sell?


----------



## delgirl (7 Jul 2005)

Hi terrysgirl, full name is Buckley's Galleries and it's an auction house at 27/28 Sandycove Road, Sandycove, Co. Dublin.  

Auctions are on Thursdays from 2.30pm (usually finishes around 5.30pm) and viewings are prior to the auction and all day Wednesday.  Their phone number is:  01 280 5408.

Buyers are charged commission of 15% on top of their winning bid.  You pay for items won after the auction at 5.30pm and can collect them up to 5pm on the Friday.

They auction furniture and household items.  You may have to go a couple of times to get exactly what you're looking for - it took me 3 visits to source everything for my house, but I saved a huge amount of money and the house looks great.

Check items carefully before bidding and set yourself a limit.


----------



## Magoo (7 Jul 2005)

As someone who recently sought rented accomodation, I was astonished at the diversity in standard of accom available and the sheer neck of some (and I stress "some") landlords who seem to think that just because you're renting, you'll put up with any old rubbish. 

As an absolute minimum, I believe that landlords should furnish/decorate a property to a standard that they themselves would be happy to live in. After that, it's worth considering the extras that will rent your property quickly (e.g dishwasher, new furniture, tastefully decorated, etc). A pile of second-hand rubbish might tick the boxes in terms of equipment supplied but if the combined effect is to suggest that you've been trawling through a variety of skips, you may find yourself attracting a very limted market. 

If genuinely seeking to attract (rather than hoping for) the professional sector, you really have to bring your property up to good-hotel standard. Non-matching lamps on three-legged bedside lockers just won't hack it in these circumstances.  Count yourself lucky, then, that Social Welfare/Health Boards are willing to send you business.


----------



## delgirl (7 Jul 2005)

> As an absolute minimum, I believe that landlords should furnish/decorate a property to a standard that they themselves would be happy to live in.


 You're absolutely right Magoo.  

However, having furnished property in the past with expensive leather suite and mahogany dining table and chairs etc. and having had them damaged with 18 months to a state which a new tenant would have found unacceptable, I now supply quality, clean, modern, second-hand furnishings which I would be happy to use in my own home.



> Count yourself lucky, then, that Social Welfare/Health Boards are willing to send you business


 The Social Welfare / Health Boards do not send business to landlords - it is up to the individual claiming rent allowance to seek, choose and contract their own accommodation.


----------



## Thrifty (7 Jul 2005)

Just a quick tip - speaking to a friend who lets, i remember him telling me that an ironing board is essential. Its cheap and an easy thing to provide and if you don't provide it you could end up with ruined worktops, tables or carpet.


----------



## Gringo78 (7 Jul 2005)

I agree with the list from G7979, especially the mattress protectors and the caterers cutlery/crockery.
It actually cost very little to complete that list with good quality items as opposed to the half attempt at furnishing and if it saves you a months rent in the future by letting it quicker its worth it. And it will save you!! Considering you have a 3/4 bed house this is even more important as if one tenant leaves the house the others will be inclined to keep the house, maintain the rent and fill the vacancy themselves rather than seeking a different house if they feel they are getting value for their money.


----------



## Dusty (7 Jul 2005)

Thanks for the advice everyone. The house is in Nenagh, I'll have to look around and see if there are any similar furniture auctions locally.

Does anyone know if there is a Catering/Kitchen shop in Limerick?

Cheers
Dusty


----------



## Theo (8 Jul 2005)

I found Argos to be very good to source reasonably priced items for investment property under one roof, are they in limerick?


----------



## car (8 Jul 2005)

where are catering shops in dublin? 

ta


----------



## Frank (20 Jul 2005)

Very informative this.

Have had a notion of renting my place. 

Should there be a tv in place or not. Only reason I ask is that I have a 32" and it ways a bloody ton, might be one of those seal the deal things. 

I was suprised at not leaving towels, bed clothes, but I suppose it makes sense.

If there is an ensuite with a shower but only a bath in the main bathroom is it ok? Or would it best to get a shower over the bath as well?

Who needs to know when renting.
Bank? House insurance? Tax man?


----------



## Dunners (20 Jul 2005)

hi Frank

There's no need to provide a TV.  Most tenants usually club together to purchase one.  However, if you have a "spare" TV that you could put into a rented property, it may be a deciding factor for some tenants.
As for informing people - the main authority is the Revenue of course. You do also need to let your home insurance providers know that you are renting, and be prepared for your premium to increase!


----------



## G7979 (20 Jul 2005)

Frank,
Just a quick thing, check out this post for all the info you need on renting
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=11676

also Frank if you provide a TV make it clear in your lease who is responsible for the TV licence, I have been told from a friend in another agency that one of his clients has been given the maximum fine and this is being passed between landlord and tenant, no one knows who should pay the fine, I believe this falls under the heading of Utilities, but the tenants say they don't own a TV so shouldn't have to get a licence, but in my opinion they were the ones using the TV, landlord provides a bin, but doesn't pay the waste charges, etc

not sure where there is a kitchen shop that deals specifically with catering goods, but most kitchen shops will have a small supply, have sent a mail to the landlord who told me about it, will post back when he tells me where he bought the stuff, I know it was city centre?


----------



## cambazola (20 Jul 2005)

> where are catering shops in dublin?


 Sweeney O'Rourke is on Pearse Street, on the section between the Lombard St/Westland Row junction and the Tara St junction.


----------



## damson (2 Aug 2005)

How much crockery/cutlery would be enough for a 1 bed apt? Was thinking of a 4 place setting for crockery and 8 places for cutlery... What do you think?


----------

